# Richard A. Muller - Post-Reformation Reformed Dogmatics (4 vol. set)



## Mayflower (Nov 4, 2005)

Who of you has these works of Richard A. Mulle :r
Post-Reformation Reformed Dogmatics (4 vols.): The Rise and Development of Reformed Orthodoxy ca. 1520 to ca. 1725 ?

There are until now 4 volumes. Does anyone knows if there will be in the future more volumes like : 
anthropology, hamartiology, soteriology, eschatology, etc. ?


----------



## DTK (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> Who of you has these works of Richard A. Mulle :r
> Post-Reformation Reformed Dogmatics (4 vols.): The Rise and Development of Reformed Orthodoxy ca. 1520 to ca. 1725 ?
> 
> ...


I have the set, and I don't think there are any future additional volumes planned. But I stand to be corrected.

DTK


----------



## Mayflower (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTK_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> ...


----------



## DTK (Nov 4, 2005)

I have read all of volume two, and it is a fascinating read. Muller is an excellent historian, and his treatment in these volumes helps to make up for the deficit of our knowledge concerning post-Reformation Reformers and their theology. 

Volume two deals with the post-Reformation Reformers' view of Holy Scripture, and gives a very helpful treatment concerning the polemics exchanged on this subject between the post-Reformation Reformers and Roman Catholics. It helps one to understand how our post-Reformation Reformers contended for the principle of _sola Scriptura_, and in so doing underscores the details concerning their high esteem of Holy Scripture. After reading volume two (if you've had any experience at all with dealing with Roman Catholics), you come to see that the points of Romanist contentions against the principle _sola Scriptura_ are nothing new. The same arguments we hear from Roman Catholics today were employed by their predecessors.

DTK


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> Who of you has these works of Richard A. Mulle :r
> Post-Reformation Reformed Dogmatics (4 vols.): The Rise and Development of Reformed Orthodoxy ca. 1520 to ca. 1725 ?
> 
> ...



These volumes are among the most important published in and for the Reformed community in decades. Most of the works he describes and summarizes are lost to most Reformed folk because they are untranslated or are otherwise unavailable. Muller is a scholar of amazing industry and skill. 

The entire Reformed community would be MUCH better off if we read all four volumes (and especially vol 1) and take them to heart and head. He has transmitted much classic Reformed theology in these volumes that serves as an antidote to a great lot of silliness that passes for "Reformed" theology today.

He has also written volumes on Calvin (_The Unaccommodated Calvin_, OUP, 2000) and _After Calvin_ (OUP) - a collection of journal articles. His doctoral work, _Christ and the Decree_ is also quite important.

My advice is that my tutor in Oxon gave to me: "Follow Muller."

rsc


----------



## Mayflower (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTK_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> ...



The next repley i got from bakerbookhouse :
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dear Mr. Wilms,

We understand that Dr. Muller is contemplating additional volumes, but we have yet to receive a proposal. This would indicate that if we do publish them, it will be a while before they appear. 

Thank you for your interest. 

Sincerely,

Steve Ayers

Academic Sales Manager

Baker Publishing Group

[Edited on 11-8-2005 by Mayflower]


----------



## DTK (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> 
> 
> The next repley i got from bakerbookhouse :
> ...



Thanks,
DTK


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Nov 8, 2005)

I need to pick up this set, after I finish Institutes.


----------



## D. Paul (Nov 15, 2005)

I think Muller's PRRD is one of my most prized. When there arises any historical controversy (from antagonists) I can upend them by the use of Muller. His insight into the more obscure Reformed writers is also good for me. He does reference an awful lot of names and events I've no knowledge of whatsoever so he can be intimidating (along with his vacabulary) but I revel in them every time I open them.


----------

